# Glen Mills, PA - Saltdogg TGS07



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

This unit is nearly new. It has been sitting in my garage for 3 years, I used it for 1 year for two events. I went with SHPE2000 since I ended up with some very large lots. The gear box got stripped when an employee tried to unjam it with a wrench. So the gear box is brand new. The auger is near perfect. The bearing is new. The harness is brand new (sold truck and guy wanted the original harness and controller). I have a brand new Omega controller ($460) included. This is perfect for small to medium lots. You will not be disappointed with this better than new unit. Price is $1500.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Bump. Come and get it. Open to reasonable offers or trades.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Indycorp said:


> This unit is nearly new. It has been sitting in my garage for 3 years, I used it for 1 year for two events. I went with SHPE2000 since I ended up with some very large lots. The gear box got stripped when an employee tried to unjam it with a wrench. So the gear box is brand new. The auger is near perfect. The bearing is new. The harness is brand new (sold truck and guy wanted the original harness and controller). I have a brand new Omega controller ($460) included. This is perfect for small to medium lots. You will not be disappointed with this better than new unit. Price is $1500.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Still available.


----------



## misterbluesky (Nov 21, 2010)

Pics might help your sale maybe. Still early


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I am also looking to trade for a plow setup for a 2001 F-350. Can add cash if needed.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

May be interested, what’s rock bottom price?


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

$1400. I can help with delivery.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.....but can get a brand new one delivered to my door for $1700 from northern tool


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I can't even verify it since they are out of stock there. Take into consideration that the Karrier controller is much better than the factory POS. For the smaller unit Northern shows a $95 delivery charge. If you are serious, make an offer.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

New year. Still for sale.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Indycorp said:


> I am also looking to trade for a plow setup for a 2001 F-350. Can add cash if needed.
> View attachment 198224
> View attachment 198226
> View attachment 198227
> ...


This is not the top of the TG07, it is 2000shpe I just laid the harness on.


----------

